# Kontaktplan (ladder) Feher



## plced (9 März 2010)

Hallo, bin dabei SPS-Handling zu lernen. Bitte um Hilfe.
Welche 2 Fehler sind im folgenden Bild enthalten?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2010)

hallo plc,
die fehler kann mann ohne die ganze aufgabe nicht finden.
Wenn du in der schule schon nicht richtig aufpasst solltest
du wenigstens mit der ganzen Information rausrücken


----------



## Paule (9 März 2010)

plced schrieb:


> Hallo, bin dabei SPS-Handling zu lernen. Bitte um Hilfe.
> Welche 2 Fehler sind im folgenden Bild enthalten?


Fehler 1: Bei 001.04 ist ein Strich im Weg
Fehler 2: Bei 001.05 ist auch ein Strich im Weg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Fehler 1: Bei 001.04 ist ein Strich im Weg
> Fehler 2: Bei 001.05 ist auch ein Strich im Weg


 
meinst du die striche verhindern den Stromfluß, das kann aber nicht
sein weil die Elektronen ja nicht an 001.00 und 001.03 über die lücke
springen können. Das scheint mir so eine art Widerstand gegen un-
endlich zu sein.


----------



## Paule (9 März 2010)

*ACK* hast Recht

*ROFL*


----------



## PN/DP (9 März 2010)

*Mehr Informationen erforderlich!*

Syntaktische Fehler sind keine; logische Fehler kann man nur finden, wenn man die Aufgabenstellung kennt.

Oder kann die verwendete PLC vielleicht gar kein LAD? Oder keine Öffner?
Mehr Informationen erforderlich!

Gruß
Harald


----------



## plced (9 März 2010)

*Kontaktplan (Ladder)*

Sorry, anbei das richtige Bild. Welche 2 Fehler sind im Bild enthalten?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2010)

Mensch das ist doch auch nicht besser, wird die frage in deiner
schule so gestellt oder hat der Lehrer etwas dazu gesagt, bevor
die Pausenklingel dich geweckt hat.

Mensch....:sw8:

grundsätzlich macht der kontakt 1.02 keinen sinn in der linken und
verknüpfung wenn er negiert noch mal vor 0.07 sitzt.


----------



## PN/DP (9 März 2010)

*2 Fehler gefunden*



> Kontaktplan (*l*adder) F*eh*er



@plced im Ernst:
Wer sagt, daß da 2 Fehler sein sollen?
Willst Du uns hier testen oder gar verarschen? 
Mehr Informationen erforderlich! Was soll das Netzwerk bewirken? Aufgabenstellung!

1 "Fehler" wird wohl das "UN 1.02" am Ende sein.
Warum das vielleicht ein Fehler ist, sage ich aber nicht.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## plced (9 März 2010)

Will euch nicht verarschen; das ist eine Prüfungsfrage.


----------



## PN/DP (9 März 2010)

*Und wie lautet die komplette Prüfungsfrage???*


----------



## plced (9 März 2010)

*Ladder -> Statement List umschreiben*

Auch eine Prüfungsfrage:
Wie kann das Ladder-Bild in Statement List umschrieben werden?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2010)

plced schrieb:


> Will euch nicht verarschen; das ist eine Prüfungsfrage.



Jetzt sei mal ehrlich, findest du das du die Prüfung bestehen
solltest, nachdem du das falsche Dokument hochgeladen hast
und nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung, es nicht schaffst deine
Frage vernüftig zu fomulieren? Fang doch bitte noch mal mit
deiner Ausbildung ganz von vorne an, am besten im Kindergarten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2010)

plced schrieb:


> Auch eine Prüfungsfrage:
> Wie kann das Ladder-Bild in Statement List umschrieben werden?



Als kontaktplan, "KOP".


----------



## Paule (9 März 2010)

plced schrieb:


> Will euch nicht verarschen; das ist eine Prüfungsfrage.


Dann stelle ich jetzt mal folgende These in den Raum:
Du zeigst uns hier zwei verschiedene Netzwerke, was wahrscheinlich zwei verschiedene Jahrgangsprüfungen sind.
Du hast keine Ahnung wie die Frage lautet und hast (woher auch immer) nur die Zeichnungen, und willst jetzt zur Sicherheit eine Lösung haben.


----------



## PN/DP (9 März 2010)

Also ich klinke mich hier aus. 
Auf so unqualifizierte Fragen kann man ja garnicht sinnvoll antworten ...



plced schrieb:


> Wie kann das Ladder-Bild in Statement List umschrieben werden?


@plced:
*Wenn Du vielleicht mitteilen könntest, für welche PLC die Frage ist?*
Vielleicht liest Du auch besser erstmal ein paar Tage hier im Forum,
um zu lernen, wie man Fragen stellt. Das können wir Dir nicht abnehmen.

Und zu Prüfungsfragen gibt es normalerweise keine Komplettantwort,
es sei denn, die Frage ist besonders charmant und verständlich gestellt. 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 März 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mir das jetzt auch mal angeschaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass weder in dem Einen noch in dem anderen Bild ein Eingang 3.3 verwendet wird. Das kann dann schon mal nicht gehen. Ich wüßte keine Anlage, die ich jemals gebaut habe, die funktioniert hätte ohne dass ich dort einen Eingang 3.3 verwendet habe. Das wird dann also schon mal der erste Fehler sein ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir das jetzt auch mal angeschaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass weder in dem Einen noch in dem anderen Bild ein Eingang 3.3 verwendet wird. Das kann dann schon mal nicht gehen. Ich wüßte keine Anlage, die ich jemals gebaut habe, die funktioniert hätte ohne dass ich dort einen Eingang 3.3 verwendet habe. Das wird dann also schon mal der erste Fehler sein ...
> 
> Gruß
> LL


 
mmh, da hast du mal wieder wirklich recht larry, das ist mir garnicht
aufgefallen. Aber wenn der Eingang 3.3 verwendet wird braucht er doch
auch den Timer 08.15 oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 März 2010)

@Helmut:
tut mir leid - bei Timern muss ich passen. Da kenne ich mich nicht mit aus.
Aber so wie ich deinen Beitrag verstehe hast du bei dir (und deinen Steuerungen) auch die gleiche Problematik mit dem Eingang (3.3) ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Helmut:
> tut mir leid - bei Timern muss ich passen. Da kenne ich mich nicht mit aus.
> Aber so wie ich deinen Beitrag verstehe hast du bei dir (und deinen Steuerungen) auch die gleiche Problematik mit dem Eingang (3.3) ?
> 
> ...


 
wir arbeiten doch beide mit S7, währe ja ein ding wenn es bei dir anders ist 

Aber jetzt mal Ernsthaft, warum fällt es den jungen Leuten so schwer sich
mal ein bischen mühe zu geben, dann bestünde auch die möglichkeit eine
Ernsthafte Antwort zu bekommen. Zu der Zeit wo ich Ausgebildet wurde,
da konnte mann von einen Internet Zugang und so einen Forum nur 
träumen. 
Selbst nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung ist der threadsteller nicht bereit mit
der gewünschten Information raus zu kommen, neh jetzt schmollt er und
gibt auf.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 März 2010)

@Helmut:
ich stimme dir bei dem was du geschrieben hast voll zu.
Auf der anderen Seite ... es wurde ja mal wieder Zeit. Vielleicht sollte man meinen Thread "Wer schreibt mir mein Programm ?" mal wieder nach oben holen. Der könnte ja auch genausogut heißen "wer macht die Arbeit für mich ?" oder "wer denkt mal für mich nach ?".
Schade ... aber es ist halt so ...


----------



## nade (10 März 2010)

Und wer soll uns Aufgaben entwickeln, dass wir nicht Rosten?

Nun ja eine Aufgabe ist schon da, es fehlt nur noch die Funktionsbeschreibung...
Ja das mit dem ...Wer macht mir meine Hausaufgabe?... war ja echt klasse. Lösungsansätze bekommen und brauch ein anderes Forum mit "Faulenfreundlichen" die ihm dann auch noch eine nicht funktionierende Lösung schreiben. Ach wie gut, das es ein :TOOL: für alles gibt.
Glaub als ganz // Es gibt für alles ein App// stimmt nicht ganz. Für Hausaufgaben ohne nachdenken, und vor allem ohne Aufgabenstelllung zu machen, fehlt noch.


----------



## Approx (11 März 2010)

*ROFL*
Boh ey! Hab eben diesen Thread entdeckt. Der gehört eher in die Rubrik "Fun zum Feierabend". 
Wieder ein "gewiefter" Stift, der glaubt das Wort *Team* bedeutet "*T*oll, *e*in *a*nderer *m*acht's!"
Auch wenn schon seit Sokrates die jeweils ältere Generation über die jüngere geschimpft hat, so sehe ich doch eine starke Tendenz der heutigen Azubis zum schummeln/täuschen, tricksen usw. 
Klar haben wir damal auch versucht, über die Runden zu kommen - nur sind die Möglichkeiten an Lösungen zu gelangen heute durch das I-net vielschichtiger geworden.
...da kommen Azubis in die betriebliche Ausbildung zu uns (el. Instandhaltung) und können nicht mal ihre Berichtsbücher formulieren, die Rechtschreibung total unterirdisch, sind unmotiviert, verpennen oft und meist nen Blick drauf wie "Alter, was willst Du von mir?". So typisch pre-HartzIV-Mentalität. Und vor der Prüfung dann die Hosen voll! Tzä!
Dennoch bin ich bestimmt keiner, der generell den Stempel auf die Jüngeren drücken möchte, solange ich noch Ausnahmen kennenlerne. Und die gibt es meiner Meinung nach (immer noch). Und eines steht mal fest wie das Amen in der Kirche: Ich möchte heutzutage keine 18 mehr sein!

Gruß an die Fleißigen 
Approx


----------



## nade (11 März 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> Boh ey! Hab eben diesen Thread entdeckt. Der gehört eher in die Rubrik "Fun zum Feierabend".
> Wieder ein "gewiefter" Stift, der glaubt das Wort *Team* bedeutet "*T*oll, *e*in *a*nderer *m*acht's!"
> Auch wenn schon seit Sokrates die jeweils ältere Generation über die jüngere geschimpft hat, so sehe ich doch eine starke Tendenz der heutigen Azubis zum schummeln/täuschen, tricksen usw.
> ...



Also das mit der pre-H4 will ich nun nicht direkt sagen, nur eben noch nicht gemerkt, das sie gerade sich einen Felsblock in ihren weiteren Lebensweg schieben.
Kenn das auch von meinem nu zum Glück Nichtmehrazubi, nach 2min Erklären wie, was, wo glasiger Blick und "OFFline"
Schade eigentlich. Aber I-Phone spielen ist wichtiger...


----------



## Approx (11 März 2010)

nade schrieb:


> ...Aber I-Phone spielen ist wichtiger...


Boing!
Jetzt raff' ich auch den Spruch mit dem App! 
loooool


----------



## nade (11 März 2010)

Tzja. In punkto Iphone hätte er da einen nass machen können... aber Stuerungstechnik ist er im 2. LJ nur mit einer UNGENÜGEND aufm Berufsschulzeugnis raus. Frag mich schon allein wie man mit 18 in der Ausbildung sich ein IPhone leisten kann.
und dann mal 2...3 Monate hinterinander allein Hadyrechnungen um die 300€ Bezahlt kriegt bei nur etwas um die 400€...Ausbildungsvergütung.


----------

